# what a twat



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

I am! yep flaming myself cos I've got to get it off my chest.

Opened an attachment sent to me with the Bugbear virus. Infected the computer and sent emails to loads of people in my address book. Spent the whole morning emailing people from work informing them of what a twat I am :-[

Now I will have to spend the whole evening cleaning the machine.

Gutted, twat, arse, knob, shite, TWAT!

ahh, thats better


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

You twat.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

dont blame yourself. Blame your employer for not having decent security measures in place!


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

no bobat is right.

Home machine - too lazy to get AntiVirus software. Opened a mail and executed an attached executable file.

What a twat.
you live and you learn.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So get off ya butt and go and get your self some Antivirus Software you naughty boy ;D and learn by your mistake


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Craig,

thanks for the e-mail warning this morning.

Haven't been in touch as things have been a little hectic at work lately.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Stuart,

No problem you should be ok as it was my home and not work.

Hectic here as well. Will be in touch soon though.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't know you, but I can honestly say that you're a bluddy dimwitted twat! Does that make you feel better?

(joke)


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

AVG is very good and you can dowload it free from.
http://www.grisoft.com/


----------

